# Dead Kings



## Wildthings (May 22, 2020)

This does qualify as woodworking as I made the backboard out of reclaimed 30 year old aged pine fencing that I skipped plane to show some of the pine color. The acrylic case was custom fitted and made by me. The pair of King eiders and the Long tail duck drake were mounted by me in the hanging dead style. The props (shell box and calls are just added for the photo. The client has some netting he picked up in the Bering Sea where he killed these. He'll also add a custom carved King eider decoy that he carved for the trip and shot these Kings over. He will retire it in the mount on the shelf. There will also be a remote controlled, battery powered RGBW LED light source up in the valance. To keep the case from falling off I took some 3/4" maple screw buttons, drilled a 1/4' hole center on the bottom and glued a length (2-3") of 1/4" dowel to it. Drilled a 3/4" hole in the acrylic and then a corresponding 1/4" hole into the backboard frame. You can see these pretty well on the side view.
Hope you enjoy!



 


 

This is the reference photo he sent me and said make something similar to this. I think I did?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Maverick (May 22, 2020)

You do really fine work Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Casey Botts (May 22, 2020)

I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 22, 2020)

Those are very nice! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 22, 2020)

Looks good,I’m sure your customer will love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (May 22, 2020)

Amazing work Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 22, 2020)

That is a great display of your work. Amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2020)

That looks mighty fine Barry! Is that the one we were talking about when you came here to get that lathe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 22, 2020)

There us a lot of different talents in that piece. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2020)

Classy! Ever think about a cleat system for hanging heavier framed items? Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Classy! Ever think about a cleat system for hanging heavier framed items? Chuck


French cleat? Yes but then I would have to explain to the customer what the wall cleat is for and how to put it up. This one has 2 brass hangers 16" apart and centered. 5" down from the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (May 22, 2020)

Speaking of French Cleats, I used a product called zbar or zbracket to hang a couple of heavy mirrors. The beauty of them is that once the bar is level and screwed to the wall, you can remove and replace the mirror, picture or whatever with ease. And the offset space is very minimal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 23, 2020)

Very cool! I have a buddy who guides for kings and he says it's quite the experience! For what it costs to be able to go only shoot a couple birds I will probably never be able to swing it tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

